
Hylogen: Haskell EDSL for live-coding fragment shaders - luu
https://github.com/sleexyz/hylogen
======
eggy
Very cool. I mainly use Extempore [1] for livecoding visual and audio, but
this would be a great complement to Tidal [2], a Haskell-based livecoding
system for audio.

I wonder how difficult it would be to marry the two, instead of separate
windows with web sockets, so you could inline Tidal code as you build your
shader in the same editor? Sort of what Shadertone [3] does by combining the
Clojure-based audio generating Overtone, with a Shadertoy GLSL interface. The
graphics are right behind the text in the editor window.

I would suggest Euterpea [4], the Haskell-based music coding environment, but
it is not as suited to livecoding as Tidal is. Nonetheless, a great Haskell
environment. Great work!

[1] [http://extempore.moso.com.au/](http://extempore.moso.com.au/)

[2] [http://tidalcycles.org/](http://tidalcycles.org/)

[3]
[https://github.com/overtone/shadertone](https://github.com/overtone/shadertone)

[4] [http://www.euterpea.com/](http://www.euterpea.com/)

~~~
sleexyz
yoo author here! I haven't played with Tidal, though I have done livecoding
audio with Vivid[1], a Haskell-to-supercollider DSL.

Never heard of shadertone; thanks for the link! Always cool to see another
point in the livecode space.

You could definitely do livecoding of visuals and audio in the same haskell
file! One interesting idea is to define a light higher level DSL/collection of
functions that would allow one to actually program both simultaneously, as in
write a line of code that affected both audio and visuals.

[1]
[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/vivid](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/vivid)

~~~
jarmitage
Tidal user here. Would love to see these working together!

Edit: if you didn't yet, join livecode.slack.com!

------
sleexyz
Here's a short demo reel with audio-reactive shaders made with Hylogen:

[https://hylogen.com/](https://hylogen.com/)

(works with Chrome, Firefox, Safari)

(includes a GPU Game of Life implementation!)

~~~
eggy
Using Chrome, I could only see two examples, but they were cool. Thanks!

------
amha
Worth pointing out that sleexyz's live performances with Hylogen are AMAZING
and you should totally check them out if you're in NYC.

------
pjmlp
The examples appear to only run on Chrome (not available on this PC).

Other than that, it looks cool from what I could read.

------
pka
Finally! Been wishing for something like this for a while, good job!

